# Royal Cinque Ports - Monday 22nd Feb 2016



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 2, 2015)

As discussed on the RSG thread, I have booked a slot at Royal Cinque Ports for the day before - Monday 22nd Feb 2016

Cost is Â£65 including full english breakfast beforehand. I have booked 4 tee times, so enough for 16, starting at 12:00 noon. That should give us all time to travel on the morning and also make sure we're all round before dusk which is around 5:20pm at that time of year

16 slots right now, from the other thread I think the following people have already said they are in:

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich
6. Fish
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker
9. Oxfordcomma
10. MashleyR7
11. Pieman
12. Blundell
13. Ovie
14.
15.
16.

Chrisd, Swingalot and Backwoodsman, I couldn't see anything on the other thread where you had said yes? Let me know. Everyone else, some were more definite than others so if your name needs to be removed just say so.

Anyone who isn't going to RSG but is interested in this, I can add another tee time easily so just add in your name. 

RCP are going to need a 50% deposit from us unfortunately in the next few weeks, it's refundable though if anyone drops out. I'll leave it until after H4H to put up payment details, there's enough going on this weekend anyway!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2015)

I can give you the deposit on Monday Ben or do you want to wait till after ?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 2, 2015)

Happy take deposits on Monday from anyone who will be at H4H.


----------



## richart (Oct 2, 2015)

Have booked up the Royal Hotel in Deal for Monday night. Should be a couple of great days golfing.:thup:

Thanks for sorting out RCP Ben.:thup:

I can pay deposit at West Hill.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for sorting Ben, I'm good.  Can pay on Monday if it helps you.



richart said:



			Have booked up the Royal Hotel in Deal for Monday night. Should be a couple of great days golfing.:thup:

Thanks for sorting out RCP Ben.:thup:

I can pay deposit at West Hill.
		
Click to expand...

Worried about the ceilings at the Kings Head upsetting your hairdo againâ€¦â€¦


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 2, 2015)

Nice one Ben, thanks for sorting it mate. Not playing H4H this year so will wait for you to post details on here re deposit


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 2, 2015)

Actually, I was thinking to hold on as I'm out and about all weekend but that doesn't matter. Anyone not at West Hill (or not wanting to pay this week), PM me for payment details and I'll send them over. Be aware that anyone asking after Saturday evening probably won't get a reply until I get home on Monday. SaintHacker, I'll send them to you tonight.


----------



## User20205 (Oct 2, 2015)

nice one mate. PM  me your info & I'll sort you out :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 2, 2015)

Yep I'm in please!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 2, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Yep I'm in please!
		
Click to expand...

PM Sent

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich
6. Fish
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker
9. Oxfordcomma
10. MashleyR7
11. Pieman
12. Blundell
13. Ovie
14. Swingalot
15.
16.


----------



## Fish (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll pay deposit at West Hill matey, well done :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 3, 2015)

First deposit received

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker
9. Oxfordcomma
10. MashleyR7
11. Pieman
12. Blundell
13. Ovie
14. Swingalot
15.
16.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 7, 2015)

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker
9. Oxfordcomma
10. Pieman
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. Swingalot
14. 
15.
16.

Chrisd and MashleyR7 are just doing RSG, so down to 13 at the moment. I didn't get any deposits at H4H so could everyone try and send them over this week or next please?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 8, 2015)

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker
9. Oxfordcomma
10. Pieman
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. 
14. 
15.
16.

Will send PMs with payment details to those that haven't already had them.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 8, 2015)

Send me pm please mate


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 8, 2015)

Would like to come but unfortunately can't manage the time off - can only do the RSG day.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 8, 2015)

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker
9. Oxfordcomma
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. 
14. 
15.
16.

Everyone should have had a PM now, let me know if you haven't got one.


----------



## Jates12 (Oct 9, 2015)

Not a regular but im interested...whats the situation with deposits and such?


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

Paid :thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 9, 2015)

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish  - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker
9. Oxfordcomma
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. 
14. 
15.
16.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 9, 2015)

Jates12 said:



			Not a regular but im interested...whats the situation with deposits and such?
		
Click to expand...

Long way to come from Cheshire! The more the merrier though, we've got space for 16 so if you're definitely interested let me know and I'll PM you payment details. It's Â£65 total which includes a full English beforehand - RCP have asked for a deposit of Â£32.50 now, with the rest payable on the day.


----------



## Fish (Oct 9, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Long way to come from Cheshire! The more the merrier though, we've got space for 16 so if you're definitely interested let me know and I'll PM you payment details. It's Â£65 total which includes a full English beforehand - RCP have asked for a deposit of Â£32.50 now, with the rest payable on the day.
		
Click to expand...

Is Tuesday fully booked, if not he could travel down and stay over like most of us are and do the 2-days, a proper newbie blooding :smirk:


----------



## Jates12 (Oct 9, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Long way to come from Cheshire! The more the merrier though, we've got space for 16 so if you're definitely interested let me know and I'll PM you payment details. It's Â£65 total which includes a full English beforehand - RCP have asked for a deposit of Â£32.50 now, with the rest payable on the day.
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Is Tuesday fully booked, if not he could travel down and stay over like most of us are and do the 2-days, a proper newbie blooding :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Only have one day of holiday left at work until April! would be a sunday night job, drive back for tuesday, will check the work rota and availability for holidays and let you know later tonight.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 13, 2015)

1. Wookie
2. Richart
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker - DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma - DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. 
14. 
15.
16.

Still a few deposits to come, can you try and send them over this week please gents? Hoping to get them sent off to RCP at the start of next week.


----------



## richart (Oct 13, 2015)

Payment sent this morning Ben.:thup:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 13, 2015)

richart said:



			Payment sent this morning Ben.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Rich.

1. Wookie
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. 
14. 
15.
16.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 13, 2015)

And another one, not many left now - cheers everyone.

1. Wookie
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil - DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. 
14. 
15.
16.


----------



## Craggles89 (Oct 13, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



And another one, not many left now - cheers everyone.

1. Wookie
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie
13. 
14. 
15.
16.




Click to expand...

Any space for a newbie to tag along?
Been looking forward to getting involved in meets, but they all seem to be up north.
Can't pass an oppurtunity like this up.
When will the deposit need to be paid by?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 13, 2015)

Craggles89 said:



			Any space for a newbie to tag along?
Been looking forward to getting involved in meets, but they all seem to be up north.
Can't pass an oppurtunity like this up.
When will the deposit need to be paid by?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely got spaces, I have tee times for 16 booked and at the moment there are only 12 of us. 

Let me know if you want to join in and I can PM you payment details. You've got a few days to decide, I'm hoping to send over the deposits to RCP at the start of next week so would need to know by this weekend.


----------



## wookie (Oct 13, 2015)

Just sent mine and Ovie's Ben - sorry for the delay


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 13, 2015)

Just waiting on murphthemog, who I think from other posts is away until the weekend, and Blundell who is probably at the Grove.

1. Wookie - DEPOSIT PAID
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie - DEPOSIT PAID
13. 
14. 
15.
16.

Craggles89 and Jates12, definitely got spaces for you if you're interested and it would be good to have you along. Same goes for anyone else who fancies a knock on a very fine track.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 14, 2015)

I'll chase Blundell for you Ben.


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2015)

hi,
I am interested in tagging along but do not have an official handicap as I play nomadic golf at the moment. will this be an issue?


----------



## Craggles89 (Oct 14, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



Just waiting on murphthemog, who I think from other posts is away until the weekend, and Blundell who is probably at the Grove.

1. Wookie - DEPOSIT PAID
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie - DEPOSIT PAID
13. 
14. 
15.
16.

Craggles89 and Jates12, definitely got spaces for you if you're interested and it would be good to have you along. Same goes for anyone else who fancies a knock on a very fine track.

Click to expand...

PM sent, Oxfordcomma :thup:


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2015)

Sorry, I'm in Italy til the weekend. Can I sort things out then? Internet here is a bit archaic!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 14, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Sorry, I'm in Italy til the weekend. Can I sort things out then? Internet here is a bit archaic!
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I saw the other posts saying you are away this week so I wasn't expecting anything immediately. Hoping to send the deposits over at the start of next week so the weekend is fine, I'll PM the payment details.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 14, 2015)

Dando said:



			hi,
I am interested in tagging along but do not have an official handicap as I play nomadic golf at the moment. will this be an issue?
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it will be a problem, I have never been asked for a certificate at any course including RCP last time I played there. They do have a statement on their website about minimum handicaps and certificates so I suppose that theoretically it's a risk, but they've been pretty informal in the past. Anyone who was on the repeat visit that Smiffy organized, RCP didn't ask for any HC details did they?


----------



## Fish (Oct 14, 2015)

Dando said:



			hi,
I am interested in tagging along but do not have an official handicap as I play nomadic golf at the moment. will this be an issue?
		
Click to expand...

What would you say you play to currently, looking at the irons you play, I'd say.....

I think these clubs that ask or would like handicap cert are really saying they'd like a certain standard of golf being abled to be played, which effectively rules us all out :rofl:


----------



## Dando (Oct 14, 2015)

Fish said:



			What would you say you play to currently, looking at the irons you play, I'd say.....

I think these clubs that ask or would like handicap cert are really saying they'd like a certain standard of golf being abled to be played, which effectively rules us all out :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

My golfshake handicap is  15.6 but I am not sure if it counts as "official"
don't let the clubs fool you as I wanted a set of Mizzy blades when I first saw them as a 10 year old.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 15, 2015)

Craggles89 is making the leap and joining us. Still room for more if you want to come along Dando?

1. Wookie - DEPOSIT PAID
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Ovie - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Craggles89
14. 
15.
16.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Dando said:



			My golfshake handicap is  15.6 but I am not sure if it counts as "official"
don't let the clubs fool you as I wanted a set of Mizzy blades when I first saw them as a 10 year old.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry - if you're a whiz with your Mizzy blades and we learn first hand that the '1' in your handicap was actually a typo you will be suitably chastised and ridiculed in the bar afterwards!!!!


----------



## wookie (Oct 15, 2015)

Sorry Ben but numbers are one down as Ovie has booked a holiday for these dates.  Can you keep his deposit and make me fully paid please?

Anyone who was thinking about this but worried about only one round to play there is now a space available for Royal St Georges the day after.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 15, 2015)

wookie said:



			Sorry Ben but numbers are one down as Ovie has booked a holiday for these dates.  Can you keep his deposit and make me fully paid please?

Anyone who was thinking about this but worried about only one round to play there is now a space available for Royal St Georges the day after.
		
Click to expand...

He knows what he's missing, right? Surely skiing can wait a couple of days?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 15, 2015)

So back to 3 4-balls at the moment, but plenty of spots if anyone else wants to join in. 

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. 
14. 
15.
16.


----------



## PieMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			So back to 3 4-balls at the moment, but plenty of spots if anyone else wants to join in.
		
Click to expand...

3 teams of 4, 1 member of each team in each group, total stableford points wins and winning team takes the money (Â£5 each)?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2015)

PieMan said:



			3 teams of 4, 1 member of each team in each group, total stableford points wins and winning team takes the money (Â£5 each)?
		
Click to expand...

Like the sound of that :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



So back to 3 4-balls at the moment, but plenty of spots if anyone else wants to join in. 

Click to expand...




PieMan said:



			3 teams of 4, 1 member of each team in each group, total stableford points wins and winning team takes the money (Â£5 each)?
		
Click to expand...

If we're playing 3 fourballs, and it's one member of each team in each group, doesn't that need to be 4 teams of 3â€¦â€¦.



Liverpoolphil said:



			Like the sound of that :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Even though it doesn't work? :ears:


----------



## PieMan (Oct 15, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			If we're playing 3 fourballs, and it's one member of each team in each group, doesn't that need to be 4 teams of 3â€¦â€¦.



Even though it doesn't work? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Team comp rather than individual was what I was aiming at! We'll work something out! :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 15, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			If we're playing 3 fourballs, and it's one member of each team in each group, doesn't that need to be 4 teams of 3â€¦â€¦.



Even though it doesn't work? :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I'm confused now


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2015)

PieMan said:



			3 teams of 4, 1 member of each team in each group, total stableford points wins and winning team takes the money (Â£5 each)?
		
Click to expand...

 I don't understand what you mean Paul. 

What about best two or three stableford scores from each team member on each hole ?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 15, 2015)

Phil,

Just hit ball, find ball, hit ball again, hand over money. All you need to know.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Phil,

Just hit ball, find ball, hit ball again, hand over money. All you need to know. 

Click to expand...

 Phil has to declare all his winnings on his tax return these days. Think he is 56th in the Race to Dubai.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Team comp rather than individual was what I was aiming at! We'll work something out! :thup: 

Click to expand...

I know you were, but if we are playing in fourballs and it is one team member in each fourball then that four teams of three.  If it's three teams of four then each fourball will have to have two members from one team.  Not opposed to the idea in principle, possibly works better as four teams of three as it leaves leaves less place to hide if you see what I mean..


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2015)

Pile the pressure on...

2 to score on the front 6, 3 to score on the middle and then all to score on the final 6, nowhere to hide 

:smirk:


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2015)

hi,
sorry for not responding on this sooner.
when do you need payment?
Dando


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Fish said:



			Pile the pressure on...

2 to score on the front 6, 3 to score on the middle and then all to score on the final 6, nowhere to hide 

:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

I like that one!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 16, 2015)

PieMan said:



			I like that one!
		
Click to expand...

It is good but not sure if it's the right meet to have " pressure" as such


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is good but not sure if it's the right meet to have " pressure" as such
		
Click to expand...

True - the last time I played it with Smiffy, ChrisD and Leftie I was shocking! Don't think I contributed till about the 7th hole!!


----------



## Craggles89 (Oct 16, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It is good but not sure if it's the right meet to have " pressure" as such
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this.
I'm looking forward to my first forum meet, but if the pressure is piling on I better get practising over the winter !
ne:


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Craggles89 said:



			I agree with this.
I'm looking forward to my first forum meet, but if the pressure is piling on I better get practising over the winter !
ne:
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely no pressure whatsoever Craggles - guarranteed to be a very enjoyable day. Doesn't matter how you play, someone will call you a knob at some point..................and say it affectionately!!!

Oh and first-timers have the honour of the first tee-shot............... ne:


----------



## Craggles89 (Oct 16, 2015)

PieMan said:



*Absolutely no pressure whatsoever *Craggles - guarranteed to be a very enjoyable day. Doesn't matter how you play, someone will call you a knob at some point..................and say it affectionately!!!

*Oh and first-timers have the honour of the first tee-shot*............... ne: 

Click to expand...

You completely contradicted yourself with this statement, Pieman!
oo:


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 16, 2015)

Dando is taking the plunge as well, so perhaps we'll need to toss a coin to see who tees off first in front of everyone?

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando
14. 
15.
16.

We must be able to get a couple more people, then we could get Pieman to organize three teams of five with two in each group ...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 16, 2015)

Dando said:



			hi,
sorry for not responding on this sooner.
when do you need payment?
Dando
		
Click to expand...

PM sent with details - if you're able to send it over at some point this weekend it would be ideal, I'll be passing the deposits on to RCP next week.


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Dando is taking the plunge as well, so perhaps we'll need to toss a coin to see who tees off first in front of everyone?

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando
14. 
15.
16.

We must be able to get a couple more people, then we could get Pieman to organize three teams of five with two in each group ... 



Click to expand...

does the golf prior to the Titleist day at Silvermere count as a forum meeting?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Craggles89 said:



			You completely contradicted yourself with this statement, Pieman!
oo:
		
Click to expand...

:thup: you'll love it! A good bunch to play golf and drink beer with!


----------



## PieMan (Oct 16, 2015)

Ben - how about 16 groups of 1?!!!!!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 16, 2015)

Dando said:



			does the golf prior to the Titleist day at Silvermere count as a forum meeting?
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's a forum opportunity? Much politer affairs, that nice Mr Harris stands for no nonsense with advertisers present


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 16, 2015)

PieMan said:



			Ben - how about 16 groups of 1?!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What, allocating some sort of points system based on strokes taken but taking account of handicap? Not sure it'll ever catch on but we could try I suppose?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 17, 2015)

Craggles89 said:



			You completely contradicted yourself with this statement, Pieman!
oo:
		
Click to expand...

Not as much as he will after the 6th pint on Monday nightâ€¦â€¦


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 19, 2015)

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando
14. 
15.
16.

Just a couple outstanding now and then I can send over the money to RCP and we can forget about this until after Christmas.


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando
14. 
15.
16.

Just a couple outstanding now and then I can send over the money to RCP and we can forget about this until after Christmas.

Click to expand...

Hi,

I transferred the deposit over about 15 mins ago.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 19, 2015)

Just one competitor left in the "I would like to tee off first in front of everyone" stakes then . 

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. 
15.
16.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 21, 2015)

All deposits are in, thanks everyone. I'll send them over to RCP tomorrow.

Anyone else still undecided, just let me know. 3 spots still available! 

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. 
15.
16.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 22, 2015)

Things might have changed for me so I could now afford both this and RSG. Can you hold a spot for me until the end of the month?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 22, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Things might have changed for me so I could now afford both this and RSG. Can you hold a spot for me until the end of the month?
		
Click to expand...

You know you want to! 

No problem to keep the spot for you. We'll keep the 4 tee times anyway, so just let me know when you have a definite decision.

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. MashleyR7
15.
16.


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2015)

is this day for forumers only as I have a good friend (not the **** who scuff up greens in a strop) who might be interested


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 25, 2015)

Dando said:



			is this day for forumers only as I have a good friend (not the **** who scuff up greens in a strop) who might be interested
		
Click to expand...

Guests welcome Dando, the usual way with these things is forumers only at first but then guests welcome if there are spaces. Does your guest have an official handicap?


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 30, 2015)

Right, I'm booked into the Kings Head, I think thats about 5 of us now so anyone else wanting a room should probably book up sooner rather than later


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Oct 30, 2015)

Deposits were sent over to RCP last week and confirmed. I'll cover the details when we get closer but it's arrive 10:45ish, full English at 11, first tee time at 12.

Still room for at least two more, even if Mashley is able to make it. Any takers?


----------



## Fish (Dec 18, 2015)

Just booked into the Kings Head, couldn't remember doing it before and can't find any record that I had, all for the better though, as I've got a room for Â£45 now not the Â£60 they wanted when I first looked :whoo:


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 18, 2015)

Fish said:



			Just booked into the Kings Head, couldn't remember doing it before and can't find any record that I had, all for the better though, as I've got a room for Â£45 now not the Â£60 they wanted when I first looked :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

First few rounds are on you then!:cheers:


----------



## Trojan615 (Dec 20, 2015)

any gaps for both days.... i may have two spaces filled ?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 20, 2015)

Trojan615 said:



			any gaps for both days.... i may have two spaces filled ?
		
Click to expand...

Definitely space on this one, even if MashleyR7 commits. You'll need to speak to Wookie about the RSG day though.

If you're interested then PM me and I can send you the details for the deposit, it's Â£65 total with half due in advance, half on the day.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 21, 2015)

Swingalot has had a change of heart and is back in. He has obviously looked at the quality of the opposition and fancies his chances.

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. MashleyR7
15. Swingalot
16.


----------



## richart (Dec 21, 2015)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Swingalot has had a change of heart and is back in. He has obviously looked at the quality of the opposition and fancies his chances.

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. MashleyR7
15. Swingalot
16.



Click to expand...

 Did we have a vote to allow him back in ?


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 21, 2015)

richart said:



			Did we have a vote to allow him back in ?

Click to expand...

right that's it, therod bring the sharpie.

Anyway, we need someone there who supports a champions league side...........


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 22, 2015)

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. MashleyR7
15. Swingalot -  - DEPOSIT PAID
16.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 23, 2015)

Trojan615 has been in touch so adding him on as a provisional. If Ash confirms as well then that could be the full 16:

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - DEPOSIT PAID
6. Fish - DEPOSIT PAID
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. MashleyR7
15. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
16. Trojan615


----------



## Fish (Jan 19, 2016)

Just paid my balance :thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

How much is the balance Ben ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2016)

Just paid my balance too. :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 19, 2016)

richart said:



			How much is the balance Ben ?
		
Click to expand...

Â£32.50 I believe Rich.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 19, 2016)

For people that have paid the deposit there is Â£32.50 outstanding. Happy to accept that now if anyone else wants to assist me with post-Christmas cash flow, or just bring it with you on the day.

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- DEPOSIT PAID
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. MashleyR7
15. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
16. Trojan615

Mashley and Trojan, I know it's tied up with the RSG day but do you know yet if you're able to confirm?


----------



## richart (Jan 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Â£32.50 I believe Rich.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Richard.


----------



## Trojan615 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi oxford...

The payment deadline is today i believe so i may hear if there is a space in a day or so..

thanks

trojan


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

Will bring balance on the day Ben.  Should have saved up enough shrapnel by then.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 20, 2016)

richart said:



			Will bring balance on the day Ben.  Should have saved up enough shrapnel by then.

Click to expand...

Yep. Me too. Cheers Ben. 

Can you find extra from your pension for me Rich? You've not had much use for the Â£200 heating allowance, until this week.


----------



## richart (Jan 20, 2016)

therod said:



			Yep. Me too. Cheers Ben. 

Can you find extra from your pension for me Rich? You've not had much use for the Â£200 heating allowance, until this week.
		
Click to expand...

 At the rate the Government is changing the retirement age, I may never actually get one.


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 21, 2016)

Can you pm me your payment details again Ben and I'll get it sent over to you, cheers


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Jan 31, 2016)

Just 3 weeks to go! I'll get in touch with RCP over the next week or so to confirm the numbers for the food.

We have one change to the attendees. Also, if anyone is in touch with Ash could you ask him to confirm that he's definitely coming? 

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. MashleyR7
15. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
16. TopOfTheFlop

Those that have only paid deposits, the second Â£32.50 will be payable on the day. 

Suggest we also do a small amount for a sweep on the day, could either do Â£/Â£/Â£ or maybe Â£5 in, first and second places paying? Plus a team comp drawn on handicap basis for bragging rights only. Any other suggestions for formats welcome though (as long as they're accompanied by a basic grasp of arithmetic Pieman ).


----------



## PieMan (Feb 1, 2016)

I'll keep out of any team format suggestions Ben! Just put me with whoever!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 4, 2016)

One more change, Ash can't make it. That means that we've got one space available, anybody interested?

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop
16.


----------



## Dando (Feb 5, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			One more change, Ash can't make it. That means that we've got one space available, anybody interested?

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop
16.



Click to expand...

I might be able to get someone if you don't mind a non forumer


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 5, 2016)

Dando said:



			I might be able to get someone if you don't mind a non forumer
		
Click to expand...

Guests are more than welcome, would be good to have the 4 4-balls. PM me if your friend is up for it.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 9, 2016)

All deposits in, if anyone wants to send the rest now rather than worry about cash on the day then that's fine (although so is the cash, no preference from my end). Dando, any news on your guest? Or if anyone else is interested and can definitely commit, we'll go with first come first served at this point. As I said in the previous post, would be good to get the four 4-balls.

I'll do the draw towards the end of next week, any requests for early/late or special friends to be paired with/not paired with, let me know. 

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop - DEPOSIT PAID
16.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



All deposits in, if anyone wants to send the rest now rather than worry about cash on the day then that's fine (although so is the cash, no preference from my end). Dando, any news on your guest? Or if anyone else is interested and can definitely commit, we'll go with first come first served at this point. As I said in the previous post, would be good to get the four 4-balls.

I'll do the draw towards the end of next week, any requests for early/late or special friends to be paired with/not paired with, let me know. 

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop - DEPOSIT PAID
16.



Click to expand...

 No 16 looks ok, but as for the rest ......:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2016)

I've not played with about a third of the field so always nice to play with new peeps &#128077;


----------



## Dando (Feb 10, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



All deposits in, if anyone wants to send the rest now rather than worry about cash on the day then that's fine (although so is the cash, no preference from my end). Dando, any news on your guest? Or if anyone else is interested and can definitely commit, we'll go with first come first served at this point. As I said in the previous post, would be good to get the four 4-balls.

I'll do the draw towards the end of next week, any requests for early/late or special friends to be paired with/not paired with, let me know. 

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop - DEPOSIT PAID
16.



Click to expand...

I spoke to him last night and he has a project deadline later that week so cant make it.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2016)

I "could" be interested in filling the last slot subject to work commitments. Will check diary today and let you know tonight if that's okay?.


----------



## Craggles89 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've not played with about a third of the field so always nice to play with new peeps &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

My first meet, so I have no requests for playing partners.
Just a good day of golf and some sound company!
Hope it delivers


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2016)

Craggles89 said:



			My first meet, so I have no requests for playing partners.
Just a good day of golf and some sound company!
Hope it delivers
		
Click to expand...

Sound company? Boy are you going to be disappointed .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 11, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've not played with about a third of the field so always nice to play with new peeps &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Just avoid #2, 3 and 7.  The rest are diamond geezers  :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Just avoid #2, 3 and 7.  The rest are diamond geezers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

:angry: It is like the FA Cup draw. The numbers to avoid are ......


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I "could" be interested in filling the last slot subject to work commitments. Will check diary today and let you know tonight if that's okay?.
		
Click to expand...

Slot is yours if you can make it, would be good to see you again! And that will give Richart another ball number to watch out for


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Just avoid #2, 3 and 7.  The rest are diamond geezers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...



It's the big guns


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Slot is yours if you can make it, would be good to see you again! And that will give Richart another ball number to watch out for 

Click to expand...


Count me in.
Although I haven't swung a club since Nov 1st.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 11, 2016)

richart said:



			:angry: It is like the FA Cup draw. The numbers to avoid are ......  

Click to expand...

How would you know what cup draws like? You're never in it long enough!


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			How would you know what cup draws like? You're never in it long enough!


Click to expand...

I have looked at the 5th round draw, but just can not see your boys in it. We seem to some how have a game against WBA.:mmm: :ears:


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Count me in.
Although I haven't swung a club since Nov 1st.
		
Click to expand...

 Good man, though it does mean the weather will now be dire.


----------



## richart (Feb 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Count me in.
Although I haven't swung a club since Nov 1st.
		
Click to expand...




Oxfordcomma said:



			Slot is yours if you can make it, would be good to see you again! And that will give Richart another ball number to watch out for 

Click to expand...

 Can you add another name to the list of forumers I will not play with Ben.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 11, 2016)

richart said:



			I have looked at the 5th round draw, but just can not see your boys in it. We seem to some how have a game against WBA.:mmm: :ears:
		
Click to expand...

We have, ahem, bigger fish to fry...


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 11, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Count me in.
Although I haven't swung a club since Nov 1st.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent! That gives us the full house:

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop - DEPOSIT PAID
16. Smiffy

I'll post the draw and final confirmation on the details next week.




richart said:



			No 16 looks ok, but as for the rest ......:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2016)

drive4show said:



			#2, 3 and 7.  are diamond geezers  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

More like Fools Gold &#128521;


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2016)

Do you want me to send the money over now or can I pay on the day????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2016)

Great to see you fill the last spot Smiffy 


Best get a PM sent to Ben


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 12, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Best get a PM sent to Ben 

Click to expand...

I don't have a problem playing with anyone mate.
They, on the other hand..............


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 14, 2016)

Payment sent Ben
xx


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 14, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Payment sent Ben
xx
		
Click to expand...

Payment received!

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - DEPOSIT PAID
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop - DEPOSIT PAID
16. Smiffy - PAID IN FULL


----------



## Dando (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi Ben,

I have just transferred the rest of my money over.

James


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 15, 2016)

Cheers James

1. Wookie - PAID IN FULL
2. Richart - DEPOSIT PAID
3. therod - DEPOSIT PAID
4. murphthemog - DEPOSIT PAID
5. Blue in Munich - PAID IN FULL
6. Fish - PAID IN FULL
7. Liverpoolphil- DEPOSIT PAID
8. Sainthacker- PAID IN FULL
9. Oxfordcomma- DEPOSIT PAID
10. Pieman - DEPOSIT PAID
11. Blundell - DEPOSIT PAID
12. Craggles89 - DEPOSIT PAID
13. Dando - PAID IN FULL
14. Swingalot - DEPOSIT PAID
15. TopOfTheFlop - DEPOSIT PAID
16. Smiffy - PAID IN FULL


One week out and the BBC forecast for both Monday and Tuesday is to be relatively mild and also dry! Although Metcheck says it'll be raining, weather.com says we might have showers. Plenty of time for those to change, of course, I'll start believing them on Sunday night.

I'll be trying to speak to RCP tomorrow and then will confirm the times, draw etc.


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2016)

Looking forward to this now Ben. I've not played much recently so it could be fun


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

therod said:



			Looking forward to this now Ben. I've not played much recently so it could be fun

Click to expand...

Would be good to see you back out on the course again - it's been a while :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Would be good to see you back out on the course again - it's been a while :thup:
		
Click to expand...


You won't be saying that when you're looking for my provisional in knee deep rough with the hail coming in sideways


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 15, 2016)

therod said:



			You won't be saying that when you're looking for my provisional in knee deep rough with the hail coming in sideways 

Click to expand...

So back to normal then


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 15, 2016)

Hail? Dear lord, I hope not. I just piggy-backed onto Wookie's weather booking for the RSG day and I'm sure he had specified winter sunshine?


----------



## richart (Feb 15, 2016)

therod said:



			You won't be saying that when you're looking for my provisional in knee deep rough with the hail coming in sideways 

Click to expand...

It only hailed for one hole last time. oo: Still have memories of Topoftheflop chasing after his brolley which was heading out to sea. Smiffy didn't look very happy from memory.:mmm:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 15, 2016)

richart said:



			It only hailed for one hole last time. oo: Still have memories of Topoftheflop chasing after his brolley which was heading out to sea. Smiffy didn't look very happy from memory.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

My four ball seemed only too pleased to take advantage of my 'special' hand warmers at the turn  

Hooker and saint hacker have never quite been the same


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 15, 2016)

therod said:



			You won't be saying that when you're looking for my provisional in knee deep rough with the hail coming in sideways 

Click to expand...

If we see so much as one little cloud I am donning full on Antarctic explorer gear, there will be no repeats of last years trying to fight with waterproofs in a force 12 hailstorm!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 15, 2016)

therod said:



			My four ball seemed only too pleased to take advantage of my 'special' hand warmers at the turn  

Hooker and saint hacker have never quite been the same
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## chrisd (Feb 15, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			If we see so much as one little cloud I am donning full on Antarctic explorer gear, there will be no repeats of last years trying to fight with waterproofs in a force 12 hailstorm!
		
Click to expand...

You Saints fans really are softies!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You Saints fans really are softies!
		
Click to expand...

Considerably higher up the table than you softies!
Whens the draw taking place? Looking forward to finding out who I will be losing money to


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2016)

Serious cold/flu at the moment. Feel like death warmed up, can hardly walk let alone anything else.
Hope it clears before next week...


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 18, 2016)

Smiffy wasn't best please last year no and my brolley ended up somewhere in France by the end of the round!



richart said:



			It only hailed for one hole last time. oo: Still have memories of Topoftheflop chasing after his brolley which was heading out to sea. Smiffy didn't look very happy from memory.:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Serious cold/flu at the moment. Feel like death warmed up, can hardly walk let alone anything else.
Hope it clears before next week...


Click to expand...

 Mine has lasted two weeks so far Rob. Barking like a good un, which should come in handy when the opposition are putting.


----------



## PieMan (Feb 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Feel like death warmed up, can hardly walk let alone anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's just generic to where you live and your age?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 18, 2016)

Right, here you are. Despite a strong push from Richart to be out in a group of 1, the draw is below. I don't have any pets so this one was all drawn by me, and as the RSG draw was done first I did tweak it slightly so that anyone playing both days has different playing partners on both days:

12:00
Swingalot
Smiffy
Oxfordcomma
TopOfTheFlop

12:10
Pieman
Blue in Munich
Dando
Fish

12:20
Liverpoolphil
therod
Craggles89
Wookie

12:30
Richart
murphthemog
Blundell
Sainthacker


I've spoken to RCP this week and confirmed all of the details. Arrival before 11am please because food (full breakfast) is booked for 11:00 which gives us time to eat at a leisurely pace, change shoes and have a quick putt before going out. Clean & dry golf clothing is fine in the bar both before & after but it isn't a spike bar so no golf shoes (they do specify smart shoes). Nothing special in their dress code so Adizero away, if that's your choice of golf shoe, please do note though that "For gentlemen, shorts must be accompanied by the wearing of knee length socks." 

Quite a few people have paid in full but for those that haven't, the second Â£32.50 is payable in cash on the day and try to have the Â£2.50 in change please. I'll learn from that one and make the deposits/final payments round numbers next time!

I suggest a small amount to add a competitive edge, how would people feel about Â£5 in, paying first, second, front & back? Too much, or OK? We could just do Â£/Â£/Â£ instead. 

See you all on Monday! Looking forward to this one a lot, I loved this course last time. The various weather sites disagree about whether or not we'll get showers but they all agree it'll be relatively mild and a bit breezy. Layers are probably the answer, Fish will be along in a minute to recommend a well-known clothing firm .


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 18, 2016)

Excited!
Smiffy try not to cough all over the tee box when we're there!!!


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2016)

Well done Ben, I shall be sporting my various layering Galvin Green outfits, signed photos will be available  &#128077;&#128526;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Excited!
Smiffy try not to cough all over the tee box when we're there!!!
		
Click to expand...

 Good luck if he keels over, and you have to give mouth to mouth.

Any ideas on the best route M2 or M20 ? Seem about the same in time and distance, but not sure which will be busier on a Monday morning. SatNav tries to avoid M20 but it can't be trusted.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Right, here you are. Despite a strong push from Richart to be out in a group of 1, the draw is below. I don't have any pets so this one was all drawn by me, and as the RSG draw was done first I did tweak it slightly so that anyone playing both days has different playing partners on both days:

12:00
Swingalot
Smiffy
Oxfordcomma
TopOfTheFlop

12:10
Pieman
Blue in Munich
Dando
Fish

12:20
Liverpoolphil
therod
Craggles89
Wookie

12:30
Richart
murphthemog
Blundell
Sainthacker


I've spoken to RCP this week and confirmed all of the details. Arrival before 11am please because food (full breakfast) is booked for 11:00 which gives us time to eat at a leisurely pace, change shoes and have a quick putt before going out. Clean & dry golf clothing is fine in the bar both before & after but it isn't a spike bar so no golf shoes (they do specify smart shoes). Nothing special in their dress code so Adizero away, if that's your choice of golf shoe, please do note though that "For gentlemen, shorts must be accompanied by the wearing of knee length socks." 

Quite a few people have paid in full but for those that haven't, the second Â£32.50 is payable in cash on the day and try to have the Â£2.50 in change please. I'll learn from that one and make the deposits/final payments round numbers next time!

I suggest a small amount to add a competitive edge, how would people feel about Â£5 in, paying first, second, front & back? Too much, or OK? We could just do Â£/Â£/Â£ instead. 

See you all on Monday! Looking forward to this one a lot, I loved this course last time. The various weather sites disagree about whether or not we'll get showers but they all agree it'll be relatively mild and a bit breezy. Layers are probably the answer, Fish will be along in a minute to recommend a well-known clothing firm .
		
Click to expand...

Good work 

Me and therod playing together on both day


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Good luck if he keels over, and you have to give mouth to mouth.

Any ideas on the best route M2 or M20 ? Seem about the same in time and distance, but not sure which will be busier on a Monday morning. SatNav tries to avoid M20 but it can't be trusted.

Click to expand...

If I choose the M1/M25 it tells me the M2, if I choose M40/M25 it tells me the M20, both are the same time and mileage, I'd favour the M40 for me but like you, that last choice between the M2 or M20 could be s critical choice &#129300;


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2016)

I was thinking of picking up the m20 at sidcup and avoid going near canterbury


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good work 

Me and therod playing together on both day 

Click to expand...

Damn, sorry you two, I thought I'd caught all of those. Ah well, looks like a challenge match then?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 18, 2016)

Cheers Ben; very happy with my playing partners :thup: Although if Dando isn't a Chelsea fan he's in for a long afternoon!!!


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good work 

Me and therod playing together on both day 

Click to expand...

 I imagine he is out celebrating at the moment.


----------



## Dando (Feb 18, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Cheers Ben; very happy with my playing partners :thup: Although if Dando isn't a Chelsea fan he's in for a long afternoon!!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm liverpool fan I'm afraid


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

Dando said:



			I'm liverpool fan I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

  Perhaps drop back and try and make a five ball with the group behind ?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 18, 2016)

Dando said:



			I'm liverpool fan I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

That'll work well then, you can all talk about next year's European campaigns ... oh.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 18, 2016)

I



richart said:



			Good luck if he keels over, and you have to give mouth to mouth.

Any ideas on the best route M2 or M20 ? Seem about the same in time and distance, but not sure which will be busier on a Monday morning. SatNav tries to avoid M20 but it can't be trusted.

Click to expand...

From West use the m26, then m20 (so basically get off m25 ASAP), then cut across from m20 to m2 using the a249.


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 18, 2016)

M20 all the way to Dover....mind 40mph but for last 5 miles but it's way quicker to Deal. If going to Sandwich then maybe consider M2.......


----------



## richart (Feb 18, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			I

From West use the m26, then m20 (so basically get off m25 ASAP), then cut across from m20 to m2 using the a249.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Rupert. That is the way the SatNav sent me last time.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Any ideas on the best route M2 or M20 ? Seem about the same in time and distance, but not sure which will be busier on a Monday morning. SatNav tries to avoid M20 but it can't be trusted.

Click to expand...

I went M25/M20 last year, no problem as all the traffic is heading into London that time of morning, unless there's an operation stak going on... Guess it depends on which way you're heading round the 25


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 18, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Cheers Ben; very happy with my playing partners :thup: Although if Dando isn't a Chelsea fan he's in for a long afternoon!!!
		
Click to expand...

Likewise Ben, good job.



Dando said:



			I'm liverpool fan I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Cheers Rupert. That is the way the SatNav sent me last time.
		
Click to expand...

Do you trust your Sat Nav


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone going via the M20 please be aware of the averaging cameras between Folkestone and Dover.  They are a real cash cow and you WILL get done!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 19, 2016)

Still feeling *****.
Running out of time.....


----------



## Craggles89 (Feb 19, 2016)

Looking forward to it now guys, excited for my first meet, not even bothered how I play to be honest. Although, I've just noticed Swingalot's avatar, so it's only fitting my beloved Spurs will be hosting the Eagles on Sunday. Dependant on the result we can chat about the game in the bar afterwords &#128077;


----------



## Dando (Feb 19, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Still feeling *****.
Running out of time.....


Click to expand...

get yourself some beechams all in one liquid and vitamin c tablets


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Anyone going via the M20 please be aware of the averaging cameras between Folkestone and Dover.  They are a real cash cow and you WILL get done!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chris 



Smiffy said:



			Still feeling *****.
Running out of time.....


Click to expand...

Whisky is your friend!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Craggles89 said:



			Looking forward to it now guys, excited for my first meet, not even bothered how I play to be honest. Although, I've just noticed Swingalot's avatar, so it's only fitting my beloved Spurs will be hosting the Eagles on Sunday. Dependant on the result we can chat about the game in the bar afterwords &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Great - you, Swingalot and Chrisd having a row about football; Liverpoolphil and Blundell having a row about the Grove vs Woburn; happy days :cheers: :whoo:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Dando said:



			I'm liverpool fan I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

Oh well; we all have our faults! Never mind - we can have a good laugh at Man Utd's expense and have an even more enjoyable day!!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 19, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Great - you, Swingalot and Chrisd having a row about football; Liverpoolphil and Blundell having a row about the Grove vs Woburn; happy days :cheers: :whoo:
		
Click to expand...



Starting to wonder if we should ask a few more questions when getting people to sign up: Name, Handicap, Football team, Favourite course, Where do you stand on the teebox ...


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Starting to wonder if we should ask a few more questions when getting people to sign up: Name, Handicap, Football team, Favourite course, Where do you stand on the teebox ... 

Click to expand...

I like the idea of a strict vetting process Ben! :thup:


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 19, 2016)

Craggles89 said:



			Looking forward to it now guys, excited for my first meet, not even bothered how I play to be honest. Although, I've just noticed Swingalot's avatar, so it's only fitting my beloved Spurs will be hosting the Eagles on Sunday. Dependant on the result we can chat about the game in the bar afterwords &#55357;&#56397;
		
Click to expand...

Oh great, I'm going on Sunday and I'm fearing that anyway. Now I will have to endure an extra day of abuse from a spurs fan. As if my current golf game was not enough to worry about


----------



## Craggles89 (Feb 19, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Oh great, I'm going on Sunday and I'm fearing that anyway. Now I will have to endure an extra day of abuse from a spurs fan. As if my current golf game was not enough to worry about 

Click to expand...

I hope you beat us, to be honest.  The less competitions we are in, the more we can focus on the league.  Thats the theory anyway.
If the footy is bad for either of us, at least we have golf on the monday to soften the blow a little bit ay


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 19, 2016)

Anyone know if there's any trolley restrictions at either course? Can't decide which bag to take, carry for ease or trolley to fit more warm dry clothing in!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Oh great, I'm going on Sunday and I'm fearing that anyway. Now I will have to endure an extra day of abuse from a spurs fan. As if my current golf game was not enough to worry about 

Click to expand...

Look on the bright side; last year's tee shot might have washed back up on the beach just in time for you to find itâ€¦..


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2016)

Craggles89 said:



			I hope you beat us, to be honest.  The less competitions we are in, the more we can focus on the league.
		
Click to expand...

That's our excuse!!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2016)

chrisd said:



			That's our excuse!!
		
Click to expand...

Can Palace just please roll over to give Leicester all the help they can get?  Thank you.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Can Palace just please roll over to give Leicester all the help they can get?  Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Don't see why not, they've been rolling over for everyone else lately


----------



## chrisd (Feb 19, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Don't see why not, they've been rolling over for everyone else lately

Click to expand...

We are the club that just keeps giving!


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Look on the bright side; last year's tee shot might have washed back up on the beach just in time for you to find itâ€¦..  

Click to expand...

It was a slight misjudgement I grant you. The rate I'm losing balls at the moment, I might just keep an eye out for that one from last time


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2016)

Looking forward to this, hopefully I can get to hit a few balls today to warm up, although the weather is trying its best to scupper that. 

I may be turning up with a new driver, although the M2 didn't work for me yesterday, so might be giving the M1 a go today &#128526;&#127948;


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Anyone know if there's any trolley restrictions at either course? Can't decide which bag to take, carry for ease or trolley to fit more warm dry clothing in!
		
Click to expand...

Well the course conditions state "_*buggies*_ for members only" so I am assuming trolleys will be okay.
Certainly hope so because if I do manage to make it, I _*won't*_ be carrying!


----------



## Dando (Feb 20, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Well the course conditions state "_*buggies*_ for members only" so I am assuming trolleys will 
Certainly hope so because if I do manage to make it, I _*won't*_ be carrying!
		
Click to expand...

I called the course yesterday and they confirmed no restrictions on trolleys


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

I've just seen a forecast for Monday, not sure waterproofs will be good enough, were going to need oilskins &#9748;&#65039;&#128166;&#128542;


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've just seen a forecast for Monday, not sure waterproofs will be good enough, were going to need oilskins &#9748;&#65039;&#62630;&#63006;
		
Click to expand...

Keeping a weather eye open Robin.
There's a very good chance the 1st fourball might be a three....


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			I've just seen a forecast for Monday, not sure waterproofs will be good enough, were going to need oilskins &#9748;&#65039;&#128166;&#128542;
		
Click to expand...

Ooooooooo that doesn't look too good!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

Luckily we have waterproofs and it will be finished by 1


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Luckily we have waterproofs and it will be finished by 1
		
Click to expand...

Met office says rain right through until early evening:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Met office says rain right through until early evening:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Don't trust them anymore 

But we all have waterproofs anyway


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Met office says rain right through until early evening:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Yep, all the sites I'm looking at say heavy rain from 06.00-3pm. The BBC forecast on the TV this morning looked that bad all Monday I thought the sea had come inland 50 miles, it was just s sea of blue rain right across Kent, I blame the organiser &#9748;&#65039;&#128166;&#128521;


----------



## User20205 (Feb 21, 2016)

It looks rubbish, depressing 




Liverpoolphil said:



			Luckily we have waterproofs and it will be finished by 1
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			Don't trust them anymore 

But we all have waterproofs anyway
		
Click to expand...

Is there an echo


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2016)

Stay optimistic guys
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/deal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

IainP said:



			Stay optimistic guys
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/deal

Click to expand...

Weather Channel was the same as well


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2016)

Hate to say it, but with the remnants of this cold/flu and the predicted forecast for tomorrow, I'm out.
If anybody wants a free place tomorrow, you are welcome to mine.
xxxxx


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 21, 2016)

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/u10grutvv#?fcTime=1456099200

:rant:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2016)

Still looking forward to it. I'd rather be a bit wet and wind blown on a great golf course than be at work on a Monday!! Besides a nice pub, a few beers, hearty grub, and good company in the evening will more than make up for it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Still looking forward to it. I'd rather be a bit wet and wind blown on a great golf course than be at work on a Monday!! Besides a nice pub, a few beers, hearty grub, and good company in the evening will more than make up for it!
		
Click to expand...

What time are you playing to leave yours mate ?


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Still looking forward to it. I'd rather be a bit wet and wind blown on a great golf course than be at work on a Monday!! Besides a nice pub, a few beers, hearty grub, and good company in the evening will more than make up for it!
		
Click to expand...

Hear hear &#128526;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Still looking forward to it. I'd rather be a bit wet and wind blown on a great golf course than be at work on a Monday!! Besides a nice pub, a few beers, hearty grub, and good company in the evening will more than make up for it!
		
Click to expand...

Goes without saying:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Still looking forward to it. I'd rather be a bit wet and wind blown on a great golf course than be at work on a Monday!! Besides a nice pub, a few beers, hearty grub, and good company in the evening will more than make up for it!
		
Click to expand...




Fish said:



			Hear hear &#62990;&#62412;&#9971;&#65039;
		
Click to expand...

That's 3 of the four ball in favour then!!  Dando?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			What time are you playing to leave yours mate ?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure mate - got to speak to Blundell. Not sure whether to leave early and avoid traffic.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Not sure mate - got to speak to Blundell. Not sure whether to leave early and avoid traffic.
		
Click to expand...

With the schools back and poor weather conditions so accidents are likely, I'm starting out well early, I'd rather be sat down there relaxing for a couple of hours than fighting through the traffic worrying about being late if I get held up


----------



## PieMan (Feb 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Not sure mate - got to speak to Blundell. Not sure whether to leave early and avoid traffic.
		
Click to expand...

Leaving around 8. Should give us plenty of time to get there.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

PieMan said:



			Leaving around 8. Should give us plenty of time to get there.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm leaving about 7ish so should be ok - expecting to be delayed at some point


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			That's 3 of the four ball in favour then!!  Dando?
		
Click to expand...

I cant wait for it as I hate mondays in the office

Got my bag ready with the waterproof cover on it already

I'll apologise now for any bad language my playing partners will hear


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 21, 2016)

It is looking a bit soggy, isn't it? First test for the new H2NO bag coming up I suppose, and the wind is going to be a lot gentler than today so hopefully the brolly that came with it as a free gift can get some use as well.

I'm heading over tonight, couldn't face the thought of the M25 south on return to school day and in potentially bad weather so I called the pub yesterday and booked in for tonight as well.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 21, 2016)

Gutted to say I'm out of this and also RSG on Tuesday. Played today and have twisted my knee, can't put any weight on it at all. Ben, will drop you a pm to sort out money if you can't find a replacement. Gutted


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Hate to say it, but with the remnants of this cold/flu and the predicted forecast for tomorrow, I'm out.
If anybody wants a free place tomorrow, you are welcome to mine.
xxxxx
		
Click to expand...

You'll be missed 



Swingalot said:



			Gutted to say I'm out of this and also RSG on Tuesday. Played today and have twisted my knee, can't put any weight on it at all. Ben, will drop you a pm to sort out money if you can't find a replacement. Gutted
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear this Rupert, wishing you a speedy recovery.



Oxfordcomma said:



			12:00
Available Spot 
Available spot 
Oxfordcomma
TopOfTheFlop

Don't let the paranoia get to you, it's nothing personal :rofl:

12:10
Pieman
Blue in Munich
Dando
Fish

12:20
Liverpoolphil
therod
Craggles89
Wookie

12:30
Richart
murphthemog
Blundell
Sainthacker.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Gutted to say I'm out of this and also RSG on Tuesday. Played today and have twisted my knee, can't put any weight on it at all. Ben, will drop you a pm to sort out money if you can't find a replacement. Gutted
		
Click to expand...

That's a real bummer mate. I hope you recover soon


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 21, 2016)

That's bad news, hope you're back golfing soon. Will flutter my eyelashes at Laura when I get there tomorrow about the money, as my deposit was actually paid for 14 I'm hoping we're OK and I can send it back over. From the chat I had with her last week I think she's used to this kind of last minute change.

If anyone who lives close fancies coming along, maybe a former H4H champion who's obviously keeping an eye on the thread, then let me know. Will be in the car for a bit but online later. I'll re-do the draw tonight as well, will take the opportunity to separate Therod and LP as neither of them deserve two days together like that.  

Have to say I thought it was Richart pushing for a solo spot but perhaps it's me after all?


----------



## wookie (Feb 21, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			That's bad news, hope you're back golfing soon. Will flutter my eyelashes at Laura when I get there tomorrow about the money, as my deposit was actually paid for 14 I'm hoping we're OK and I can send it back over. From the chat I had with her last week I think she's used to this kind of last minute change.

If anyone who lives close fancies coming along, maybe a former H4H champion who's obviously keeping an eye on the thread, then let me know. Will be in the car for a bit but online later. I'll re-do the draw tonight as well, will take the opportunity to separate Therod and LP as neither of them deserve two days together like that.  

Have to say I thought it was Richart pushing for a solo spot but perhaps it's me after all?
		
Click to expand...

Ive just PMd Trojan615 and ArnoldArmChewer who were down as reserves for RSG on the off chance they can swing the time off at late notice.

I should be there for 1030 - 11. Allowing an hour on top of listed satnav time to get there.  See you all for what looks like a soggy round of golf tomorrow but as above at least the wind looks fairly calm.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			That's bad news, hope you're back golfing soon. Will flutter my eyelashes at Laura when I get there tomorrow about the money, as my deposit was actually paid for 14 I'm hoping we're OK and I can send it back over. From the chat I had with her last week I think she's used to this kind of last minute change.

If anyone who lives close fancies coming along, maybe a former H4H champion who's obviously keeping an eye on the thread, then let me know. Will be in the car for a bit but online later. I'll re-do the draw tonight as well, will take the opportunity to separate Therod and LP as neither of them deserve two days together like that.  

Have to say I thought it was Richart pushing for a solo spot but perhaps it's me after all?
		
Click to expand...

 Happy with last off Ben. Will leave home at 9.00 to miss A3 traffic, so will not be there before 11.30 at best. If breakfast is finished will get a roll so no problems.


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2016)

Im setting off from se london about 8.40 as I'd rather be early and sit about drinking coffee


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			That's bad news, hope you're back golfing soon. Will flutter my eyelashes at Laura when I get there tomorrow about the money, as my deposit was actually paid for 14 I'm hoping we're OK and I can send it back over. From the chat I had with her last week I think she's used to this kind of last minute change.

If anyone who lives close fancies coming along, maybe a former H4H champion who's obviously keeping an eye on the thread, then let me know. Will be in the car for a bit but online later. *I'll re-do the draw tonight as well, will take the opportunity to separate Therod and LP as neither of them deserve two days together like that.*  

Have to say I thought it was Richart pushing for a solo spot but perhaps it's me after all?
		
Click to expand...

If you don't get any replacements you only need to move 1 of them to the first group and then you've got 2 x 3-balls going out before the 4-balls moving the 3rd group up to second, which makes sense IMO.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

Dando said:



			Im setting off from se london about 8.40 as I'd rather be early and sit about drinking coffee
		
Click to expand...

You're all getting lie-ins, some of us will be up before the Larks


----------



## User20205 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			If you don't get any replacements you only need to move 1 of them to the first group and then you've got 2 x 3-balls going out before the 4-balls moving the 3rd group up to second, which makes sense IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Shame I was looking forward to 2 days with Phil, your ears would have been burning

Can I stay off 3rd as I have an extensive pre round routine involving a paper and a warm seat

It will give me more time to straighten my attire


----------



## Dando (Feb 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			You're all getting lie-ins, some of us will be up before the Larks 

Click to expand...

no sure if I'll get a lie in as I've been awake and up at 3am every day for about a week and I dont even do shift work!
Think that's a bit too early to leave!


----------



## User20205 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			You're all getting lie-ins, some of us will be up before the Larks 

Click to expand...

Leaving Dorset at 7 ish. Be there m25 dependent around 10.30


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

therod said:



			Leaving Dorset at 7 ish. Be there m25 dependent around 10.30
		
Click to expand...

Ditto, M40, M25, M20, 3.5hrs on the sat nav and need to allow extra for Monday morning back to school and wet conditions traffic!


----------



## Old Skier (Feb 21, 2016)

Wished I bought the clubs down, sat in River (not a river) with not much to do.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 21, 2016)

When mashleyr7 and I arranged the first meet at RCP my arrangement was definitely on the "we pay for the number that play" they were fine with that Ben. It is always likely that someone is ill on the day and they were very understanding but no one pulled out in the end


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 21, 2016)

therod said:



			Shame I was looking forward to 2 days with Phil, your ears would have been burning

Can I stay off 3rd as I have an extensive pre round routine involving a paper and a warm seat

It will give me more time to straighten my attire
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind going into the first group :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 21, 2016)

Hope you all have a good day tomorrow.
I'm starting to feel a little better now, after 4 days or so of aching all over and feeling as weak as a kitten.
Today has been the first day since Monday that I have actually eaten enough to be considered a meal!
I've got the day off still tomorrow but will spend it inside in the warm trying to get myself 100% again (or as close to 100% as I'll ever be these days).
Hope you all have a good day, I'm not fussed about the money, put it in the prize pot or all have a pint for "absent friends"
Rob


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Gutted to say I'm out of this and also RSG on Tuesday. Played today and have twisted my knee, can't put any weight on it at all. Ben, will drop you a pm to sort out money if you can't find a replacement. Gutted
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, sorry to hear that mate, hope you make a full and swift recovery.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 21, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Ouch, sorry to hear that mate, hope you make a full and swift recovery.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for this and others who made a comment. I twisted it playing this morning but thought nothing of it. Sat in a car up to the footie and by the time we piled out and into the pub I was limping around. By the time we were in WHL I was in all sorts of trouble. Sitting at home now with the leg wrapped in ice, but I know from my rugby days this will be with me now for at least a week. :angry:


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Cheers for this and others who made a comment. I twisted it playing this morning but thought nothing of it. Sat in a car up to the footie and by the time we piled out and into the pub I was limping around. By the time we were in WHL I was in all sorts of trouble. Sitting at home now with the leg wrapped in ice, but I know from my rugby days this will be with me now for at least a week. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear you can't play Rupert. At least I will not be outnumbered by Palace fans now.


----------



## richart (Feb 21, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Hope you all have a good day tomorrow.
I'm starting to feel a little better now, after 4 days or so of aching all over and feeling as weak as a kitten.
Today has been the first day since Monday that I have actually eaten enough to be considered a meal!
I've got the day off still tomorrow but will spend it inside in the warm trying to get myself 100% again (or as close to 100% as I'll ever be these days).
Hope you all have a good day, I'm not fussed about the money, put it in the prize pot or all have a pint for "absent friends"
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Will miss you Rob. Wooden spoon could be mine now.


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 21, 2016)

The updated draw will be along later, sitting in the Kings Head at the moment still calming down after a nightmare journey. No crashes or roadworks, just too many cars!

Think Fish is talking sense actually (and let's face it, you've got to grab the opportunity to say that, you don't get many chances). Therod, we might be asking you to wipe a little quicker so we can swap the second and third groups.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

Oxfordcomma said:



			The updated draw will be along later, sitting in the Kings Head at the moment still calming down after a nightmare journey. No crashes or roadworks, just too many cars!

Think Fish is talking sense actually (and let's face it, you've got to grab the opportunity to say that, you don't get many chances). Therod, we might be asking you to wipe a little quicker so we can swap the second and third groups.
		
Click to expand...

&#128540;

I hope you haven't nicked the best room &#128521;


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			&#128540;

I hope you haven't nicked the best room &#128521;
		
Click to expand...

The one with head room. The place is built for midgets.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 21, 2016)

Swingalot said:



			Cheers for this and others who made a comment. I twisted it playing this morning but thought nothing of it. Sat in a car up to the footie and by the time we piled out and into the pub I was limping around. By the time we were in WHL I was in all sorts of trouble. Sitting at home now with the leg wrapped in ice, but I know from my rugby days this will be with me now for at least a week. :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Bad luck mate, hope you're not out for too long!


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			The one with head room. The place is built for midgets.
		
Click to expand...

Well I've heard everyone crawls in so shouldn't be a problem &#127866;&#127866;


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 21, 2016)

IainP said:



			Stay optimistic guys
http://www.xcweather.co.uk/forecast/deal

Click to expand...

So how can that and this be so different?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2651468


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 21, 2016)

A guy in the pub tonight (part of a 4-ball on a Kent golf trip) also had a weather app suggesting tomorrow would be OK! So, prepare for the worst, but fingers crossed... :thup:

I'm sure you have all had early nights, but for anyone still up here's the revised draw, so that we've got the two 3-balls going out ahead of the two 4-balls.

12:00
Liverpoolphil
Oxfordcomma
TopOfTheFlop

12:10
therod
Craggles89
Wookie

12:20
Pieman
Blue in Munich
Dando
Fish

12:30
Richart
murphthemog
Blundell
Sainthacker

See you all in the morning!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 22, 2016)

Met office forecast has improved slightly overnight, still looking wet but not monsoon conditions. Just leaving, see you all in a few hours all being well!


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 22, 2016)

Have a great 2 days guys looking forward to the write ups


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 22, 2016)

On route now in this miserable weather. Let's make it a bright day with the banter at least!


----------



## Craggles89 (Feb 22, 2016)

I've just arrived in the car park, and it's a miserable day! Hopefully it lets up a bit during the round, gonna hit the range for a while. Where is everyone meeting?


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Feb 22, 2016)

Craggles89 said:



			I've just arrived in the car park, and it's a miserable day! Hopefully it lets up a bit during the round, gonna hit the range for a while. Where is everyone meeting?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, you're keen. The rest of us are in the bar!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 22, 2016)

So just got home from a great day at RCP. 
Getting there was a bit of a pain in the backside and the weather wasn't helping matters on the roads. Once there we had a decent breakfast and copious amounts of tea & coffee (which wasn't included and OxfordComma (Ben) picked up!!! We owe you for that one sir. 
We were first out with myself, Ben and Phil. 
1st tee nerves weren't so engrained i guess because we were all pretty casual and leaving it until the last minute to get to the 1st tee. 
The rain was present over about 6 or 7 holes and then with Phil's optimism and constant asking it eventually stopped!!!!
The first half of holes were playing with a soft left to right breeze which I've never encountered at RCP only into or with and it didn't play a big factor all day in our rounds really!
If it was a team comp I think we would of done great, it was a tale of two halves! I was 2 over gross with mega scoring on the front 9 and Phil had a brilliant back 9!
Sorry I had to rush off and couldn't stay over and enjoy tonights festivities but leaving Sandwich at 4:50pm i was expecting a nightmare for my 2hr (with no traffic journey!) I got home in 1hr 45min, the M25 was a ghost town, very very strange sight at 6pm!!!!!
Great organising by Ben and I hope everyone else had as good a time as we did. 
Ben and Phil were upstanding gents with healthy banter but big respect so thoroughly enjoyed your company. 
Enjoy tonight and tomorrow golf!!!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 22, 2016)

Has anyone spotted Dolly yet?


----------



## PieMan (Feb 23, 2016)

Well done Ben for organising - great day yesterday on a lovely, challenging course. And most of the round spent without any rain or breeze - wonderful golfing weather!

Thanks to BiM, Fish and Dando for their company going round - very enjoyable game; and to the 'Deal Massive' for a good evening in the Kings Head :cheers:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2016)

Cheers for organising a great day out Ben 

Course was in lovely condition and the company was cracking - it won't be long until Craig is in single figures


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice one ben, well organised. You even managed to get the rain to go away after 7 holes :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 23, 2016)

Unfortunately my round ened on the 12th when my back went as I was teeing off, gutted as I was playing quite well up until then, doubly gutted as I had to cut short the trip and head home crocked and miss out of RSG today. Thanks (and apologies) to the organisers, and to Rich Phil and Murph, who were great company to play 12 hols with, and walk the last 6!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2016)

Many thanks to Ben for organising this, to Pieman, Fish and Dando for their company; don't think the old hands damaged the newbie too much, he should be back.     actually managed to keep the same ball all the way round which is a novelty item these days.  Liking the idea of the three days next year as suggested by Pieman.  Sorry to lose SaintHacker, hope the back recovers soon mate, then we can work on your dodgy taste in ball markersâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks mate, I'll hold off any more ball marker comments until after Saturday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Thanks mate, I'll hold off any more ball marker comments until after Saturday

Click to expand...

Regardless of Saturday it's still a dodgy ball marker.


----------



## wookie (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks again to Ben for organising this.  The weather was so much better than expected - brollies for the first 6 or so holes but the lack of wind meant you weren't struggling with them.

Thoroughly enjoyed the course again and the company of Therod (who played like a dream on the  front 9 - shame about the tee shot and subsequent lost ball from hacking out on 10) and Craggles89 who was out for his first, and hopefully not last, forum meet.


----------



## Dando (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for organising a great day Ben and to Pieman, Blue in munich and Fish for an enjoyable round and taking it easy on a newcomer!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

Money winners on the day 

Front 9 - Top of the Flop - 23 points
Back 9 - Richart - 19 points

2nd - therod - 38 points
1st on CB - Liverpoolphil 38 points

Some great golf from a number of people - therod and topoftheflop front 9's were superb


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 24, 2016)

Super! 

Richard don't go spending my winnings before next week!!!



Liverpoolphil said:



			Money winners on the day 

Front 9 - Top of the Flop - 23 points
Back 9 - Richart - 19 points

2nd - therod - 38 points
1st on CB - Liverpoolphil 38 points

Some great golf from a number of people - therod and topoftheflop front 9's were superb
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Super! 

Richard don't go spending my winnings before next week!!!
		
Click to expand...

Did he not tell you ? 

Cheers for drink


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Super! 

Richard don't go spending my winnings before next week!!!
		
Click to expand...

 What money ?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 24, 2016)

Cheers Phil and cheers Rich. At least you enjoyed the drink I hope!



richart said:



			What money ?

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks to Ben for organising, and for nearly getting the weather right. Going off last meant we only had about five wet holes. 

Enjoyed the company of Murph as usual, and nice to play with Blundell and Sainthacker for the first time. Hopefully not the last. We did have a laugh, and didn't let the golf get in the way too much. Chris was on fire again on the front nine, but let in slip on the back (again.) Phil took nine holes to warm up, but was pretty hot on the back. Not sure that sounds right.:mmm: Paul was playing well until his back went. He did hit the unluckiest shot of the day. Great drive that hit a marker post on the edge of the fairway, and shot straight into the deepest bunker. To compound his misery it rolled up against the rake that was right at the back on the down slope. Perhaps we should have a thread on where to leave rakes.

Managed 36 points which was respectable.

Really looking forward to next years trip. Have you booked the course yet Ben ?


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks to Ben for organising this, the weather wasn't as bad as expected but it was still raining for the first 8 holes for us, I came out the traps flying with 10 or 11 points from the first 4 holes but then had a major wobble on the 5th SI 2 and picked up before realising I still had another shot which would have been a tap in   I then lost all my concentration and blobbed the last 2 holes on the front 9 turning with a miserable 13 points!

I started the back 9 strong again with a couple of pars but blobbed the 12th losing a ball off the tee which hit the boundary fence disappearing into the abyss, I then scrambled my way home to return 16 points on the back 9 for an overall disappointing 29 points. 

It was a very tough and unforgiving course, huge undulations on the fairways, you thought you were in good shape when finding the fairway only to have a downhill lie and still 180 yds plus to go, the rough was extremely penal, deep folding grass not that far off the fairways either, so miss it or knob it off the tee, which I did twice on the same hole, and you were toast, the greens may have been the biggest I've seen but the undulations on them were bigger than on the fairways at times, and even though it was wet, they were still pretty fast, but my putter was quite hot so i scrambled well when I needed to with some decent up & downs.  

My thanks go to Pieman, BIM and Dando (call him James :smirk for the company, we really did have some laughs whilst trying to put some decent golf together, which is what it's all about, your company was very enjoyable, thank you :thup:

I lost 4 balls but only on 2 holes, 2 off a par 3 tee and 2 on the 12th losing my provisional with my 2nd (4th) shot   but you gotta laugh, well I did :rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Thanks mate, I'll hold off any more ball marker comments until after Saturday

Click to expand...

Now, where were we with the dodgy ball marker.........


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 27, 2016)

I got it from the same place you got the dodgy officials from...:ears:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			I got it from the same place you got the dodgy officials from...:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I genuinely have no idea what you are on about as I am in Lisbon and won't see MoTD until Tuesday. I am however watching Benfica's league game tomorrow for the princely sum of â‚¬19!!!


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I genuinely have no idea what you are on about as I am in Lisbon and won't see MoTD until Tuesday. I am however watching Benfica's league game tomorrow for the princely sum of â‚¬19!!! 

Click to expand...

19Euros!! We're idiots in this country, we really are!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 28, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			I genuinely have no idea what you are on about as I am in Lisbon and won't see MoTD until Tuesday. I am however watching Benfica's league game tomorrow for the princely sum of â‚¬19!!! 

Click to expand...

Good view from the back of the car park ??


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 28, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			19Euros!! We're idiots in this country, we really are!

Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Good view from the back of the car park ??
		
Click to expand...

No bloody view at all!! Turned up about 3.15 for a 5pm kick off. Thought it was a bit quiet, when the gates hadn't opened by 4.15 we started asking questions. Turns out that they were playing Unais de Madiera and apparently there are no long range weather forecasts in Madiera so they didn't know it was going to be windy and that they couldn't fly over. Rescheduled for 5 minutes before our flight home so queued for an hour for a refund. Just cost me considerably more than â‚¬19 for dinner I can tell you! :angry:


----------

